# Lowered sex-drive on 5-HTP: Is Tryptophan any better?



## TonyTP (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi everyone,

so I don't want SSRI and I want to stay off benzos unless really needed. So I'm trying out various natural supplements. The last days I've been taking the following: *2x100 mg 5-HTP, 3x200 mg GABA, 2x500mg Tyrosin, 200 mg Theanin randomly, low quality B-complex & Omega3* (I have ordered better stuff).

Now today I realized my libido is WAY down. Feels a lot like most of the SSRIs: I don't think that much about sex and I don't feel as much as I normally would physically. I'm not in a steady relationship right now, but still.. to me this totally sucks.

Based on the list of supplements it has to be the 5-HTP killing my sex-drive, right? I got my Tyrosin yesterday, so I've only taken it for one day. And based on the searches I did people report _increased _libido on Tyrosin, not decreased. I see no reason why GABA/Theanin/B-complex/Omega3 can have a negative impact.

So here's my question: Is 5-HTP worse than L-Tryptophan ? They both raise serotonin, although Tryptophan does it in a more natural way to the body, I dont' know. I'm grateful for all input... meanwhile, no more 5-HTP for now!


----------



## Roman56789 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bro, I've suffered low libido for 3 years until last month. By the way, my remedy is all natural. 

For some reason, My body wasn't absorbing 'Iron'. After a bit of research, I found out that calcium inhibits absorption of iron. 

When I separated my Iron meals and calcium meals, Oh dear, Oh dear! My libido is back. And, I thought It was all in my mind. 

Eg. if you eat Weetbix cereal, with milk and orange juice. Whilst the Vit C in OJ helps absorb iron from Cereal, the calcium from milk inhibits iron absorption. 

If you need a full list just msg me.


----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes tryptophan is better than 5-htp. You can get it naturally in high amounts from spirulina, cacao, goji berries and brown rice protein powder. You can also get a tryptophan supplement and take about 3000 mg a day; that should do wonders to about anyone.


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes 5-HTP AND l Tryptophan can mess up your libido...I've noticed it with both products, so I stopped taking both after a few days, not worth it, just focus on your diet and you will get more than enough tryptophan for your brain to naturally synthesize serotonin...in fact most of the newest studies are showing that serotonin is in no way the miracle happiness neurotransmitter its been touted to be...dopamine and GABA are more important (its all too complex and inter related to chalk up to any one...too much of anything throws off the body's equilibrium, so more serotonin doesnt equal feeling better, actually it can just throw you off. Save ur $


----------

